# Years to avoid when buying?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

2011 - 2016


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> 2011 - 2016


Hey?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, Gen2 might be better than Gen1, but it has a price to match.

I think I'd avoid the first year or so of each gen. So, 2011, maybe 2012, and 2016 of the Gen 2. (2016 Gen 1 is fine). But what really matters is how the car was cared for. Did it get regular oil changes? That's more important.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

x2^^^

11-12, maybe early 13. 14-16 Gen1 has proven to be a better range. Early gen2 had piston problems, so 16-17 should probably be avoided as well.


----------



## LeoOtrue (Apr 5, 2020)

Agree, 2011-2015. First of all, there were cases of leaking water pumps in the 1.4-liter engine models, which caused the air conditioning to stop working and caused the car to overheat. There were reports of faulty PCV diaphragms in the valve cover, and also, the cars reportedly had oil leaks from the engine, cooler lines, and transmission seals. If you want a first-generation Cruze anyway, consider a model with the 1.8-liter engine as it had far fewer troubles than the 1.4-liter turbo. I'd rather get an earlier version of the car or another model. For example, I rented a Cobalt from https://narscars.com.ua/en earlier this year, when I was in Ukraine, and I consider it a very nice and inexpensive car. I don't say that the 2011-2015 Cruze is a bad car, but it will be a headache for you to maintain it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

LeoOtrue said:


> Agree, 2011-2015. First of all, there were cases of leaking water pumps in the 1.4-liter engine models which caused the air conditioning to stop working and caused the car to overheat. There were reports of faulty PCV diaphragms in the valve cover, and also, the cars reportedly had oil leaks from the engine, cooler lines, and transmission seals. If you want a first-generation Cruze anyway, consider a model with the 1.8-liter engine as it had far fewer troubles than the 1.4-liter turbo.


Why not 16?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

LeoOtrue said:


> Agree, 2011-2015. First of all, there were cases of leaking water pumps in the 1.4-liter engine models which caused the air conditioning to stop working and caused the car to overheat. There were reports of faulty PCV diaphragms in the valve cover, and also, the cars reportedly had oil leaks from the engine, cooler lines, and transmission seals. If you want a first-generation Cruze anyway, consider a model with the 1.8-liter engine as it had far fewer troubles than the 1.4-liter turbo.


"Cases" of leaking water pumps...
"Reports" of faulty pcv diaphragms....

LMFAO. These things aren't fake news. 1.4 water pumps and camshaft covers are the type of chronic, widespread failures that legends are made of. The PCV system, and the cooling system of the 1.4 are utter and total crap, and require aftermarket modifications to make reach acceptable norms of lifespan in most of the vehicle population.

Agreed the 1.8 cars are better.

I dont think there's any Gen1 year to avoid, there all relatively the same level and crap, and same level of solid car. Buy one in your price range, and with the bumper you prefer. Be prepared to maintain the car.

Gen2s are newer and widely regarded as superior in many aspects. They cost more accordingly. Proper fuel, oil and oil changes, and current ECM tuning are important to avoid potential piston issues. If you short trip, extensive idle, or are a high octane denier, a Gen2 isn't for you. You'll kill it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think the 1's are necessarily crap. They just run too hot. 

A colder thermostat would be so much cheaper and easier then all the modifications available to make the car better. And they wouldn't be needed. 

Running a motor at 220. There's going to be heat related failures.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't think the 1's are necessarily crap. They just run too hot.
> 
> A colder thermostat would be so much cheaper and easier then all the modifications available to make the car better. And they wouldn't be needed.
> 
> Running a motor at 220. There's going to be heat related failures.



Actually the easiest is a tune. BNR runs mine at 202°


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Actually the easiest is a tune. BNR runs mine at 202°


188 is what mine runs without a tune.

There's another thread. He put a 176 in his early model and hasn't had the issues everyone else is having


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't think the 1's are necessarily crap. They just run too hot.
> 
> A colder thermostat would be so much cheaper and easier then all the modifications available to make the car better. And they wouldn't be needed.
> 
> Running a motor at 220. There's going to be heat related failures.


Me either.... The cooling systems and PCV are unequivocally craptastic though.
And if not repaired by a tech or owner willing to go off script and use non original solutions and substitute parts, make modifications, they will continue to fail and cost the owner unnecessary sums of money. There's no suitable reasonable lifetime service parts to remedy the cooling system, I don't believe anyone offers a sub 190F thermostat in an alloy housing,(or even a direct fitment lower temp plastic t-stat) and there's no alloy water outlets either for the 1.4 to my knowledge.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't think the 1's are necessarily crap. They just run too hot.
> 
> A colder thermostat would be so much cheaper and easier then all the modifications available to make the car better. And they wouldn't be needed.
> 
> Running a motor at 220. There's going to be heat related failures.


To be fair their cooling system sucks. all plastic couplers will crack and break with age and heat. It’s like they over engineered a simple rubber hose.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Me either.... The cooling systems and PCV are unequivocally craptastic though.
> And if not repaired by a tech or owner willing to go off script and use non original solutions and substitute parts, make modifications, they will continue to fail and cost the owner unnecessary sums of money. There's no suitable reasonable lifetime service parts to remedy the cooling system, I don't believe anyone offers a sub 190F thermostat in an alloy housing,(or even a direct fitment lower temp plastic t-stat) and there's no alloy water outlets either for the 1.4 to my knowledge.


I miss simple metal t stat housings. Easy to attach a rubber hose, won’t crack with age. Wanna make the coolant run hotter? Then delay the fans or don’t run the **** thing so hot in the first place.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

I was actually shocked when I opened hood of my '12 with the 1.4. I cannot believe some of the engineering on the coolant system. The metal clips as hose clamps??? Especially at the overflow hose that is in a vulnerable spot anyways. Someone making 8 bucks an hour isn't gonna care one bit if they break that off removing your oil filter..

One of the first things I did to my '12 RS LTZ was make an alternate connection at the thermostat housing where overflow hose goes into top. I do not understand what these engineers are thinking on this stuff. Especially on the 1.8 with the oil cooler mounted under the exhaust manifold. The hottest place under the hood.

It's a shame because the Cruze is a good little car. After you fix the bad engineering issues that cause the problems they are a great car for what they are. But, I actually prefer the 1.4 over the 1.8 for one reason; the timing belt. Even Subaru went to a chain in the 2.5 boxer motor. Just another thing to get people back in Stealership, basically.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Me either.... The cooling systems and PCV are unequivocally craptastic though.
> And if not repaired by a tech or owner willing to go off script and use non original solutions and substitute parts, make modifications, they will continue to fail and cost the owner unnecessary sums of money. There's no suitable reasonable lifetime service parts to remedy the cooling system, I don't believe anyone offers a sub 190F thermostat in an alloy housing,(or even a direct fitment lower temp plastic t-stat) and there's no alloy water outlets either for the 1.4 to my knowledge.


What year, because on Rock Auto I see metal thermostat housing for a 2019






2019 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged Thermostat Housing / Water Outlet | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Booger said:


> What year, because on Rock Auto I see metal thermostat housing for a 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were talking Gen 1, 2010-2016 port injected 1.4L
The Gen2 2016-2019 direct injected 1.4 doesn't have a plastic thermostat or valve cover.(it's a completely different engine)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I guess I have just been lucky: I am on Cruze #7 all Gen 1 and other than a turbo issue with my 2014(#3) that son is still driving wiht 80K on it I have not had any problems.I hate to say I wrecked all the Cruzes that I needed to replace and I like the car because dependable and fits well in garage.


----------



## Nicola14 (Oct 17, 2020)

What about 2010 1.6 83kw?


----------



## Gabbyduck (Dec 31, 2019)

KingKasheesti said:


> Every car has them, what are the years to avoid buying when looking for a gen1 Cruze? Which years have the most problems from the factory? I'm aware that there are quite a few recalls, but I ask because I am looking to potentially purchase a Cruze.
> 
> I tried searching around and couldn't find a thread specifically answering this question, but if this is in the wrong section or is fequently asked, admins can feel free to remove the post. Thanks.


Don't buy a cruze go to a Toyota , hyundai ,Toyota . I'm a mechanic and own a cruze. Sorry guys I will tell it like it is.


----------



## Dallas9 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have a 2012 1.8L manual, and while I've only put around 16,000 miles on it, I haven't had problems. A week after buying it I had the negative battery cable issue, but Chevy fixed it for free. I replaced the coolant lines a little while ago just out of precaution, and they only cost around $50. Fluids changed when I bought it too, but that's not needed.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Gabbyduck said:


> Don't buy a cruze go to a Toyota , hyundai ,Toyota . I'm a mechanic and own a cruze. Sorry guys I will tell it like it is.


Yeah, because Hyundai never had a recall to replace 1.2million ENGINES...


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

IMO 2019 is the best year. Most of the problems worked out AND it has the button to turn off the stop start.


----------

